# 2 yrs old ........already



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy will be 2 on 2-9 but had y to o get his BD pics done early. My boy has grown up in a year. Here are pics at 1 yr and now almost 2. 

1st stack pic 2yrs
2nd stack pic 1yr
3rd head shot 2yrs
4th head 1yr


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Very nice color and dog


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Petra's Dad said:


> Very nice color and dog


Thank you


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

It’s neat to see the side by side of his growth over the past year. Beautiful dog.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

He's breathtaking. I've always loved black dogs, but especially him. He has this noble look to him that I love.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I love the first pic especially...It's beautiful.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

CeraDean said:


> It’s neat to see the side by side of his growth over the past year. Beautiful dog.


Thanks. I see a big difference Ozzy has filled out very nicely. Seeing him everyday I can’t tell but the pics sure show it.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

CeraDean said:


> It’s neat to see the side by side of his growth over the past year. Beautiful dog.


Thanks. I see a big difference Ozzy has filled out very nicely. Seeing him everyday I can’t tell but the pics sure show it.


Kathrynil said:


> He's breathtaking. I've always loved black dogs, but especially him. He has this noble look to him that I love.


thank you. Ozzy is an incredible dog. Love him sooooo much.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

IllinoisNative said:


> Beautiful dog!


Thank you


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What a beauty! I love his lean strength. Pat yourself on the back, you've really done a good job with him.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Kathrynil said:


> I love the first pic especially...It's beautiful.


Thanks. Me to, his chest and neck has filled out a lot. Being half Czech he should fill out some more in the next year.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Aly said:


> What a beauty! I love his lean strength. Pat yourself on the back, you've really done a good job with him.


Thank you.


----------

